# Sticky  Enter to WIN a Specialized eMTB or MTB and Support Fire Relief Efforts



## CA Enduro (May 10, 2018)

Thanks to this year's title sponsor Specialized, CES has two Specialized bikes to raffle off at the end of this rocky season.


*The winning tickets for a *2020 Specialized Turbo Levo SL Comp Carbon *and** a *2020 Specialized Enduro Expert* will be pulled in early October. 
*

*BUY TICKETS HERE*


​Proceeds from this raffle were originally slated to benefit the series - we're a 501(c)3 non-profit organization - as well as trail projects in two of the communities that host races on the series schedule: Rogue Valley Mountain Bike Association (RVMBA) and Siskiyou Outdoor Recreation Alliance (SORA). 


However, in light of devastating wildfires that have impacted many friends in the CES community, *we at CES are donating 100% of our portion to fire relief efforts* where it's most needed.


CES Director Steve Gemelos says, "2020 has been a tough year, starting with the COVID pandemic and now the numerous fires impacting many of our mountain bike communities. It's heartbreaking to see the devastation to the parks and trails, people's homes, and the many lives impacted." 


Gemelos adds, "We've all received so much from these communities: the trails we ride and race on, the friends we've made throughout the years with CES ... now it's time to give back."


In addition to donating our portion of the Specialized raffle proceeds, *we are also donating 100% of the funds raised from this season's FOX raffles.* We've already raffled off four FOX forks and four Transfer seatposts - we have two more of each still up for grabs.


Raffle tickets are $5 each, or five for $20 and twelve for $40. You need not be present to win, and your prize can be shipped anywhere around the globe. Bike winners get their choice of frame size and color. Fork winners get their choice of a 36 or 38; seatpost winners get their choice of size.


Community is the heart of the California Enduro Series. Please help us help others and get the chance to win an incredible eMTB, mountain bike, fork or seatpost while you're at it! 


Massive thanks in advance to everyone who purchases raffle tickets in support of our enduro communities. And, of course, much gratitude to Specialized and FOX for making these fundraisers happen in the first place!


*BUY TICKETS HERE*​


----------

